# Down regulating 5HT2a receptor - 75% better in 2 weeks



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

"Working under the hypothesis that patients with psychosis might have some internal hallucinogen in their bodies due to the similarities between the drugs' effects and the diseases symptoms, researchers searched for such substances in the blood, urine and brains of psychiatric patients. They were unable to find anything, but they did discover which serotonin receptor specifically caused the drugs' effects (called 5-HT2A). They realized that blocking this specific receptor would stop a psychotic patient's hallucinations and delusions in the same way that blocking it would stop LSD or mescaline from working."

This can possible explain why some people feel more spaced out on SSRIs and why many people have had success on atypical antipsychotics and/or the combo of an SSRI and an antipsychotic.

I have been taking lexapro and Seroquel for approximately two weeks and am 75% better. The coupling of the reduction in anxiety mixed with the down regulation of the specific receptor paired with Seroquel ability to induce deep sleep may explain my expedited recovery.

The dp/dr I was experiencing had me feeling that I had just ripped a gravity bong and eaten an edible. It was beyond uncomfortable.

I know a lot of people are against medication, but I literally got on them immediately because I really wasn't willing to put in the work required to get my anxiety under control.

I encourage people to take shortcuts in getting over this as quickly as possible. You can always get off the meds when you're better.

That being said - if you're still anti medication, I would encourage you to find natural remedies to reduce your anxiety, down regulate your 5ht2a receptor, and induce deep sleep.

LMK your thoughts. Thanks guys.


----------



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

What dosage of quetiapine takes?


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

300mg


----------

